# My M&P9



## nemesis20 (Sep 25, 2008)

I picked up my gun oct 7th. I love this gun. Here are a few pics....:mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Good choice! :smt023 I've had one for a year now with no malfunctions and no regrets. Enjoy it.


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2008)

I just ordered mine today! :smt023


----------



## nemesis20 (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks all. Apex your going to love this gun. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have the same pistol and like you I am very happy with it. I use nothing but my reloads in it and the accuracy is right on the money. I use mine for a night stand gun and have all the faith in it to do the job if need be. Good luck with yours. :smt023


----------



## nemesis20 (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks:smt023


----------

